# Raynaud's disease, heated socks?



## k8te (Mar 17, 2020)

Hi. I have Raynauds, and my toes get so numb and painful in the cold. By the time I take off my boots, my toes are ghostly white and in so much pain. I got a pair of heated socks but I can feel all the wires under my feet which also creates pain. Does anyone have anything that helps for Raynauds, or a good brand of heated socks they can recommend. It also doesn't help that my boots are new and need to break in around my Bunions ( yes i had the liners heat molded)....lol my feet are gross. 
Thanks


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

There's heated insoles that may be more comfortable.


----------



## VTSnow (Feb 1, 2021)

Hotronics. The heating element is very low-profile, but if your feet are super-sensitive, you can use a little craft-Dremel to set the wire and heating plate into your insole so you don't feel it at all.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

k8te said:


> Hi. I have Raynauds, and my toes get* so numb and painful in the cold. By the time I take off my boots, my toes are ghostly white and in so much pain*. I got a pair of heated socks but I can feel all the wires under my feet which also creates pain. Does anyone have anything that helps for Raynauds, or a good brand of heated socks they can recommend. It also doesn't help that my boots are new and need to break in around my Bunions ( yes i had the liners heat molded)....lol my feet are gross.
> Thanks


So just wondering if there is also a circulation issue. To which there are several potential remedies: Compression sleeves on your calves. Perhaps high or instep issues or cranking the boots or bindings too much over the instep...which is often result of your boots being too big.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Lenz heated socks work very well. Never used them personally as I run hot, but have sold a lot of them and we always get great feedback. Expensive, but worth every dollar for those who truly need them. I believe @neni has a pair?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

VTSnow said:


> Hotronics. The heating element is very low-profile, but if your feet are super-sensitive, you can use a little craft-Dremel to set the wire and heating plate into your insole so you don't feel it at all.


Wife has these for her ski boots. Her toes start going numb after a run or two in the mid 20s. A bit pricy to start, but they have been working great for her


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> So just wondering if there is also a circulation issue. To which there are several potential remedies: Compression sleeves on your calves. Perhaps high or instep issues or cranking the boots or bindings too much over the instep...which is often result of your boots being too big.


Raynauds is a circulation response to the cold. The above may be helpful, but the OP is likely past that point and may still need additional warmth.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Phedder said:


> Lenz heated socks work very well. Never used them personally as I run hot, but have sold a lot of them and we always get great feedback. Expensive, but worth every dollar for those who truly need them. I believe @neni has a pair?


Right. Since, dunno, 5 seasons? Best gear item I ever bought! They made my days out in wibter soooo much better. Would buy them again. Actually, I bought a second pair for horseriding  They work and are worth every $
Just be sure you get the newer dock version with theheat element on the top of the foot! (Firstversion had it on the sole of the foot, which is as useless as heating insoles. Ones sole doesn't need the warmth. The vains on the top of the foot need it!)


----------



## snowboardjedi (Oct 12, 2021)

neni said:


> Right. Since, dunno, 5 seasons? Best gear item I ever bought! They made my days out in wibter soooo much better. Would buy them again. Actually, I bought a second pair for horseriding  They work and are worth every $
> Just be sure you get the newer dock version with theheat element on the top of the foot! (Firstversion had it on the sole of the foot, which is as useless as heating insoles. Ones sole doesn't need the warmth. The vains on the top of the foot need it!)


as a new suffer of this phenomenon, this thread really helps. Cheers.


----------

